# 6 versch. Werte über den Analogausgang ausgeben



## MRT (26 Januar 2008)

Hallo!

Ich habe 6 DE über die, über einen Analogausgang (0-10V)versch. Werte ausgegeben werden sollen.

Wenn nur 1 Eingang 1 ist sollen z.B.: 2V ausgegeben werden, egal welcher von den 6 Eingängen

Wenn 2 Eingänge 1 sind sollen 4V ausgegeben werden, wieder egal welche von den 6 Eingängen 

und so weiter 

wenn 3 DE 1 sind wieder ein Wert
wenn 4 DE 1 sind wieder ein Wert
wenn 5 DE 1 sind wieder ein Wert
wenn 6 DE 1 sind wieder ein Wert

Mein Problem ist, wie wird hier der Analogausgang skaliert, über den Analogverstärker?

Und wie ich dann den Wert vorgebe, der dann ausgegeben wird, diese Werte sollen zusätzlich über das Display geändert werden können.

Und alle Varianten der Eingänge müssen auch voll ausprogrammiert werden, oder gehta das auch einfacher?

Vielleicht hat jemand einen kleinen Tipp, für mich!


----------



## MRT (26 Januar 2008)

Das einfachste wird sein über den Analogen MUX oder über die Rampe das zu lösen, da hier über den Verweis die Werte die ausgegeben werden können von einen Zähler geladen werden können und dieser im Meldetext angezeigt werden kann.


----------



## jabba (26 Januar 2008)

1. Eingang 2V
2. 4V
3. 6V
4. 8V
5. 10V
6. ?? geht nur bis 10V

Es gibt einen Baustein (mal dananch suchen) Bitsum, der die Anzahl der gesetzten Bits ausgibt. Damit ist das abfragen der Eingänge erschlagen.
Eventuell müßen die Eingänge noch umkopiert werden z.B. auf ein Merkerwort.
Wenn die Werte frei einstellbar sein sollen, eine Tabelle (DB) anlegen mit Ausgabewert für jeden Type
Z.B.
DB10
Wert1: Real 2.0
Wert2: Real 4.0

Dann kann man anbhängig von Bitsum die Werte auf den Analogausgang geben. Dazu den Baustein unscale (Ti Systemfunktionen) nehmen, Hi wäre 10.0 (10Volt) low wäre 0.0 (0V).

Ich hoffe du kannst da was mit anfangen.


----------



## lorenz2512 (26 Januar 2008)

hallo,
@ jabba: mrt meint bestimmt die logo.


----------



## MRT (26 Januar 2008)

Hallo!


Hab ich vergessen, das ganze soll mit der Logo funktionieren (leider).

Ansonsten wärs kein Problem für mich.

Die Werte sollen einstellbar sein, nicht 2,4,6,8,10


----------



## MSB (26 Januar 2008)

Ich hatte hier im Prinzip ein ähnliches Problem,
leider auch ohne wirklich befriedigendem Ergebnis:
http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=7097

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## MRT (26 Januar 2008)

Hallo!

@MSB 

Ja ich hab das gleiche Problem, leider ist das bei 6 Eingängen, schon sehr unübersichtlich!

Ist der Speicher der Logo überhaupt so groß, damit alle Möglichkeiten komplett ausprogrammieren könnte?


----------



## lorenz2512 (26 Januar 2008)

hallo,
mrt schau mal da:http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=16964
musst nur noch den wert für den ausgabewert skalieren.
was soll das eigentlich werden?


----------



## MRT (26 Januar 2008)

Hallo!

Das sollte ein Sollwertvorgabe für einen FU werden.

Dein Programm hilft mir leider auch nicht weiter, ich muss ja wissen ob ein Eingang 1 ist --> dann Sollwert z.b. 1,5V
Wenn 2 Eingänge 1 --> dann Sollwert 2,5V
u.s.w.

für alle 6 Eingänge


----------



## MRT (26 Januar 2008)

Es gibt 6 Eingänge

wenn einer 1 (egal welcher der 6 eing.) dann sollen 1,5v ausgegeben werden

wenn zwei 1 (egal welche der 6 eing.) dann sollen 2,5v ausgegeben werden

wenn drei 1 (egal welche der 6 eing.) dann sollen 4,5v ausgegeben werden

wenn vier 1 (egal welche der 6 eing.) dann sollen 6,5v ausgegeben werden

wenn fünf  1 (egal welche der 6 eing.) dann sollen 8,5v ausgegeben werden

wenn sechs 1 (egal welche der 6 eing.) dann sollen 9,5v ausgegeben werden


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (26 Januar 2008)

Hallo Andy,

dann setze das doch einfach mal um! Zähle die gesetzen Eingänge und gib entsprechend dem Zählwert den gewünschten Analogwert aus. Woran scheitert es denn?


Gruß, Onkel


----------



## lorenz2512 (26 Januar 2008)

hallo,
@ reicher onkel: es ist eine logo


----------



## RolfB (26 Januar 2008)

also das liest sich gut...

[ Nicht böse gemeint -Spaß on]



> Es gibt 6 Eingänge......
> wenn sechs 1 (egal welche der 6 eing.) dann sollen 9,5v ausgegeben werden


  

Da kann mal sehen, wo einen das hinführt, wenn man mit so
'verkrüppelten' SPS-Relais arbeiten muss...

Sollte das Kostenargument im Vordergrund stehen, dann führt das
doch zu der Frage:
Warum nicht ein Poti direkt an den FU ? Das wäre exakter als der
" variable 6 - Stufen Schalter" und viel billiger, oder?
Oder ein Poti auf einem Display mit + und - Tasten ( 0 - 100%)
abbilden....

Es kann aber gut sein, dass ich die Frage nicht wirklich verstanden habe
und es darum geht, ob das so mit einer 'LOGO' machbar ist, egal ob
sinnig oder nicht,
dann -- nicht für ungut

mfg.
Rolf


----------



## MSB (26 Januar 2008)

Ein Poti bewegt sich aber nicht selbstständig,
ebenso wenig ein BCD-Schalter oder was auch immer.
Und +/- Tasten in welcher Form, wo auch immer, würden ja dann einen ständigen händischen Eingriff erfordern.

Also kurzum werter RolfB, nein, du hast die Frage nicht verstanden.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## RolfB (26 Januar 2008)

Also Asche auf mein Haupt.....



> Also kurzum werter RolfB, nein, du hast die Frage nicht verstanden.


Das lag nahe. So ganz ernst habe ich das auch nicht gemeint.
Ich bin sicher, dass du wegen einer solch 'banalen' Lösung keine Frage
ins Forum gestellt hättest, sondern selbst eine wahrscheinlich bessere
Lösung gefunden hättest.
Aber nur für mein Interesse, wo kommen diese ' 6 Eingänge - egal welche'
her?
Nach einer exakten Sollwertvorgabe hört sich das, wenigstens für mich, nicht an.  Da wir in der Praxis alle nur mit den sehr speziellen Aufgabenstellungen unserer Kunden zu tun haben, würde mich der Zusammenhang, und das
ganz ernsthaft, schon interessieren.
[Leider habe ich keine Ahnung von 'LOGO' und bedauere es sehr, nicht
helfen zu können]

mfg.
Rolf


----------



## knabi (27 Januar 2008)

...und es funktioniert doch!

hier http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=7097
hatte ich ja mal einen Ansatz zu einer Auswertung für 4 Eingänge. Die einfach erweitern auf 6, 2 analoge MUX mit den Sollwerten vorbelegen, die zwei Level einer Analogrampe auf die Analogen MUXe verweisen und an einen Analogausgang hängen - fertig!
Der Ressourcenverbrauch liegt dabei niedriger, als ich dachte: 38 Funktionsblöcke (130 möglich) und 492 Zeilen Programmspeicher (2000 möglich!).

Gruß

Holger


----------



## knabi (27 Januar 2008)

...ich hänge das Programm mal hier an...
Voraussetzung: Logo!-Version ...0BA5!

Gruß

Holger


----------



## MRT (27 Januar 2008)

Hallo!

Nochmals Danke an Knabi

Ich habs jetzt selbst auch probiert und meins geht jetzt auch.


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (27 Januar 2008)

So, mein erstes LOGO-Programm ist fertig  ! Ich hätte nicht gedacht dass es so ein Aufwand ist. Eine LOGO ist für so etwas anscheinend überhaupt nicht geeignet. Dass es dennoch möglich ist, haben Knabi und MRT schon gezeigt. Ich bin etwas anders an die Sache rangegangen. Daher präsentiere ich vollen Stolzes auch meine Lösung  .


Gruß, Onkel


----------



## knabi (27 Januar 2008)

*Meinen...*

...Respekt, Onkel, der Ansatz ist auch nicht schlecht, besonders über die zweite Seite mit der Auswertung des Zählergebnisses mußte ich schon zwei-, dreimal drüberschauen  . Da sieht man mal wieder: Viele Wege führen nach Rom...
Aber ich gebe Dir recht, der Aufwand bei der Aufgabenstellung ist bei LOGO! schon erheblich, ein STEP7-Programm wäre wohl in einem Bruchteil der Zeit fertig gewesen...

Gruß

Holger


----------



## lorenz2512 (27 Januar 2008)

hallo,
hier mal meine lösung, weil ich faul und geizig bin, mit ganz wenig bausteinen.


----------



## himbeergeist (27 Januar 2008)

jaja, und wieder wächst die LOGO!-Gemeinde. 

Herzliche Grüße vom
verregneten Kyffhäuser

Frank


----------



## knabi (28 Januar 2008)

Cool Dietmar, die absolute Geizkragenlösung. Sozusagen ein "Analoger Addierer" :-D. Nicht schlecht :s12: .

Gruß

Holger


----------

